# mi girano i coglioni



## scorpio1984

*S*cusate, cosa significa "mi girano i coglioni"? *F*orse "me toca los huevos"?
*G*razie!!!


----------



## alessiobg

No sé traducirtelo literalmente al español, pero puede que lo entiendas si te pongo algún ejemplo...es algo como "me cabreo, me pongo de mala leche"..el problema es que no sé qué significa "tocarse los huevos".."mi girano i coglioni" es una expresión muy coloquial y vulgar en italiano...como creo "cabrearse" ¿no?
Ej: Mi girano i coglioni quando arrivi tardi a casa
Ej. traducido: ......................cuando llegas tarde a casa.
¿¿has entendido o no?? No sé si mi explicación ha sido bastante clara
Espero noticias tuyas
Ale


----------



## Tomby

alessiobg said:


> Ej: Mi girano i coglioni quando arrivi tardi a casa
> Ej. traducido: ......................cuando llegas tarde a casa.


Ej. traducido: ...Me toca los huevos... cuando llegas tarde a casa. 
Ej. traducido: ...Me cabrea...cuando llegas tarde a casa. 
Ej. traducido: ...Me jode...cuando llegas tarde a casa.


----------



## alessiobg

Tombatossals said:


> Ej. traducido: ...Me toca los huevos... cuando llegas tarde a casa.
> Ej. traducido: ...Me cabrea...cuando llegas tarde a casa.
> Ej. traducido: ...Me jode...cuando llegas tarde a casa.


 
¿Se dice me cabre*a*? 
¿No se puede decir me cabre*o*? 
In italiano suona come mi inc...o, mi girano i co.....i, con il verbo alla prima persona singolare, non alla terza!!
Grazie


----------



## Tomby

alessiobg said:


> ¿Se dice me cabre*a*?
> ¿No se puede decir me cabre*o*?
> In italiano suona come mi inc...o, mi girano i co.....i, con il verbo alla prima persona singolare, non alla terza!!
> Grazie


Sí, se puede decir: "Me *cabreo* cuando llegas tarde a casa".
Pero <*el hecho* "que llegues tarde a casa" *me cabrea*>.
No obstante hay que tener en cuenta que son expresiones vulgares que se utilizan en una lenguaje vulgar.
TT.


----------



## alessiobg

Claro que son expresiones vulgares pero creo que es importante saberlo todo ¿no? Es que nunca se sabe...Gracias por resolverme la duda


----------



## gatogab

Otra:

"mi girano i coglioni" = "tengo las guindas hinchadas".
Uno che fa arrabbiare è un _'hinchaguindas'_
En algunos países hispanoamericanos, '_cabreado'_ se usa entre _'stuffo_' e 
_'annoiato'._


----------



## lautaro

> "mi girano i coglioni" = "tengo las guindas hinchadas".
> Uno che fa arrabbiare è un _'hinchaguindas'_
> En algunos países hispanoamericanos, '_cabreado'_ se usa entre _'stuf(f)o_' e
> _'annoiato'._


_¡Claro! _
_Cabrearse_ es peninsular (perdóname Neuro ), en Chile _cabreado_ es más bien _aburrido_. Enojarse es _acabronarse_, quizás por machismo. Además de eso, _cabrón_ es alguien que trafica con las prostitutas, el _cafiche, _el proxeneta, aparte de ser _el que se las sabe todas_.
En Chile y Cono Sur se oye "hinchapelotas" y "tengo las pelotas/huevas hinchadas". Algo para *mi girano i coglioni* sería *me haces hinchar las huevas/las pelotas*. Singular como en castellano se utiliza _gonfiare _y en italiano _girare_. 
Debo decir que no se me ocurre mejor traducción para alcanzar la imagen que esta expresión tiene en italiano. 

LAU


----------



## gatogab

_'Hinchaguindas' _lo usan mucho mi cuñado y mi nuera, que son argentinos.

_'Hinchabolas'_  es más chileno.


----------



## ursu-lab

gatogab said:


> Otra:
> 
> "mi girano i coglioni" = "tengo las guindas hinchadas".
> Uno che fa arrabbiare è un _'hinchaguindas'_
> En algunos países hispanoamericanos, '_cabreado'_ se usa entre _'stufo_' e
> _'annoiato'._



Il primo non l'ho mai sentito (in Spagna).

"(Far) girare i c. a qualcuno" -> tocar los cojones a alguien [detto finemente: sacar de quicio /(cat.) "treure de polleguera" ]

In italiano esiste un'espressione simile a "tener los huevos hinchados" ed è "averne le palle piene (di qualcosa/qualcuno)".


----------



## gatogab

ursu-lab said:


> Il primo non l'ho mai sentito (in Spagna).


Apenas te hagas un viajecito por toda latinoamérica, ya oirás las miles maneras para decir en castellano "mi girano i cosi"
Muchas gracias por hacerme notar esa 'f' clandestina.


----------



## Neuromante

gatogab said:


> Apenas te hagas un viajecito por toda latinoamérica, ya oirás las miles maneras para decir en castellano "mi girano i cosi"
> Muchas gracias por hacerme notar esa 'f' clandestina.



A mi me suena más bien a una forma eufemística, así que con las mismas se usa solo en una ciudad, o tu cuñado y nuera entre ellos cuando estás presente


----------



## scorpio1984

alessiobg said:


> No sé traducirtelo literalmente al español, pero puede que lo entiendas si te pongo algún ejemplo...es algo como "me cabreo, me pongo de mala leche"..el problema es que no sé qué significa "tocarse los huevos".."mi girano i coglioni" es una expresión muy coloquial y vulgar en italiano...como creo "cabrearse" ¿no?
> Ej: Mi girano i coglioni quando arrivi tardi a casa
> Ej. traducido: ......................cuando llegas tarde a casa.
> ¿¿has entendido o no?? No sé si mi explicación ha sido bastante clara
> Espero noticias tuyas
> Ale


 
allora sì, ora sono sicura di che "mi girano i coglioni" significa "me toca los huevos". Ma ti spiego:

"mi girano i coglioni quando arrivi tardi a casa" si può tradure in 2 maniere:

1 in una maniera colloquiale, ma non volgare:

"mi girano i coglioni quando arrivi tardi a casa" = "me cabrea que llegues tarde a casa"

2. in una maniera abbastanza volgare:

"mi girano i coglioni quando arrivi tardi a casa" = "me toca los huevos que llegues tarde a casa"


Su quello che dicevi di usare "cabreo" o "cabrea"... en este caso de esta frase, me suena muy raro decir "me cabreo cuando llegas tarde a casa"... És decir, en una situación en la cual le quieres decir, por ejemplo, a tu hija, que te molesta que llegue tarde, le diríamos una de las dos opciones que te he dicho antes, però no "me cabreo cuando llegas tarde". Porque lo que aquí dices es que "cada vez que llegas tarde me cabreo"...y no es muy natural. Non so se capisci... spero di sì. A proposito, cosa succede con i segni di esclamazione? :S

*C*iaooo e grazie a tutti!


----------



## Tomby

scorpio1984 said:


> A proposito, cosa succede con i segni di esclamazione?


Vedi la risposta #10 di questo link.
TT.


----------



## gatogab

scorpio1984 said:


> A proposito, cosa succede con i segni di esclamazione?


?

Significa che devi mettere questo segno di _'attenzione'_ perche stai per scrivere una parola volgare o parolaccia.
E coglione è una parolaccia.
Lo troverai nel popup che contiene l'elenco delle emoticons



Neuromante said:


> A mi me suena más bien a una forma eufemística, así que con las mismas se usa solo en una ciudad, o tu cuñado y nuera entre ellos cuando estás presente


 
"mi girano i cosi" = tengo hinchadas las que te dije


----------

